# new here... just doing research



## dunhamjr (Jan 29, 2008)

just lurking here from time to time, thought i would say hey.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Hello.......


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

ello mate, where ya from?


----------



## dunhamjr (Jan 29, 2008)

Seattle area.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

ah yes... the city was bad ass.... the city south of it that starts wi/ an F...???....sucks... got robbed, took 600 bucks and a 9mm. pissed me off to no end... had no chance to bust out my shit and pump his ass full of lead. then he smacks me over the head with his gun for no reason... dumbass, that only works in the movies. shit hurt. just acted like i was down so he'd fucking leave. oh yeah... Federal Way. still owe that city money for towin my car that died up there.

heh... along wi/ watching my ex fall in love and getting in a fight...

yeah, lets just say my last visit to effing Seattle was my worst gd roadtrip ever.

lol. anyways, i'm from dallas. sup.


----------



## dunhamjr (Jan 29, 2008)

crazy.. cause i actually grew up in Federal Way and I didnt think the place was that bad. i guess it has gotten a little more ghetto... but i still go up there quite a bit.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

lol just barely got away with a felony. was gonna be a federal offense too. *shakes head* iz ok, got the poes goin after that sunofbitch.

lets just say i borrowed something i shouldn't have... and it nearly made me into a prison bitch.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

and it was ghetto cuz i was wi/o a car, and staying in a cheap motel. the Sunset right by the Crossroads... course the crossroads is where it happened.


----------

